# Footbeds for custom insoles



## Shy Guy (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm trying to figure out about getting footbeds for my boots that will allow me to wear my custom arch supports in them. I've got really flat feet and have had custom arch supports since I was young, but I never wear them in my snowboard boots because there is too much pressure on the bottom of my foot from the stock insoles already having a bit of an arch to them. Is there a flat footbed with proper cushion and shock absorbtion that i can wear my arch supports with, or should i look into something like custom superfeet insoles?


----------



## dasob85 (Dec 28, 2010)

i'm a little confused with your problem, but i can tell you i can take out my original footbeds because i put in a more comfortable one. i have a k2 raider

edit, ah after rereading your post i'm guessing the arch support is only a small pad that goes right under the arch?


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Do you mean your custom devices are 3/4 length (they go from the heel just up to behind the ball of the foot), and you're looking for a flat insole to go beneath the custom orthotic?

If so, Spenco makes a good shock absorbing flat insole. It's pretty "squishy" though, so some people love that quality and some don't. They might reduce some of the motion control you get from your customs.
Spenco Flat Insoles at REI.com

These 3M insoles look like they'd be good for snow sports:
3M Thinsulate Thermal Replacement Insoles at REI.com

I use these in my boots rather than my custom orthotics, because my customs have very high arch height.
http://www.rei.com/product/783975


----------



## Shy Guy (Oct 12, 2010)

Toecutter said:


> Do you mean your custom devices are 3/4 length (they go from the heel just up to behind the ball of the foot), and you're looking for a flat insole to go beneath the custom orthotic?
> Superfeet REDhot Premium Winter Insoles - Men's at REI.com


Correct. The arch supports i wear are a custom rubber/cork compound and do not run the full length of the foot. They are fairly expensive and I would like to be able to put them to good use when I board.


----------



## LvdT (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm wearing insoles for flat feet since I was three years old, stopped wearing them for 4 years but I'm now back on them since a year or so, and I always wear them in my boots. Those insoles are just replacing the old ones, and I think that might work the best for you to, to just get insoles which cover your whole feet...


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Shy Guy said:


> Correct. The arch supports i wear are a custom rubber/cork compound and do not run the full length of the foot. They are fairly expensive and I would like to be able to put them to good use when I board.


Unless they're super thick, they should be able to fit on top of the flat insoles to which I linked above, or you can just grab the stock insoles out of a pair of your athletic shoes.


----------

